
Story on Google Bias Reveals Left/Right Divide - pinche2
https://www.allsides.com/blog/project-veritas-story-google-bias-reveals-leftright-divide
======
bediger4000
The very name "allsides.com" indicates where the problem is: classic "both
sides!" arguments, where in fact, one side is absolutely nuts, but gets
presented as being sane and reasonable.

~~~
ddxxdd
Which side is nuts? Is it the one that rejects the irrefutable evidence of
Google's past and future election interference?

